# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  مباشر مبارة فريق اون لاين (2)&فريق نجوم بحري(6)

## رياض عباس بخيت

*بعد قليل تنطلق اول مباريات فريق (منبر مريخاب اون لاين )في البطولة الرمضانية المقامة بالساحة الشعبية بالديم 
حيث يلاقي اليوم في اولي مبارياتة فريق نجوم بحري 
وسيوافيكم الاخ عبد العزيز24 بالتفاصيل اول بأول 
ونتمني الفوز لفتية المنتدي ان شاء الله
*

----------


## مرهف

*موفقين مرخ اون لاين 
ان شاء الله منصورين
مع انو بحري عزيزه علينا لكن هذا لا يمنع
من غزوها بكل قوه
...
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*موفقين يارب...اخوانى جايين للتشجيع والمؤازرة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

موفقين مرخ اون لاين 

ان شاء الله منصورين
مع انو بحري عزيزه علينا لكن هذا لا يمنع
من غزوها بكل قوه

...



اهلاً بحبيبنا مرهف وحمدالله الف علي السلامة 
والله انا مقصر معاك شديد
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حالياًالفريق داخل الملعب ويتمرنون في الاحماء 
الحضور من قبل اللاعبين
ابو اية ( هجوم )
محمد مامون ( وسط )
محمد وائل ( دفاع )
محمد وائل الباقر ( حارس )
محمد ابراهيم ( مدافع )
فتحي محمد الفكي ( مدافع )
شاذلي دفع الله ( مدافع )
امجد عبد الرحمن  ( وسط )
عبدالقادر محمد ( وسط )
الطيب عبدالله ( مدافع )
عمر عثمان الطاهر ( وسط )
اواب محمد ( وسط )
مايقومابي ( حارس مرمي )
محمد عثمان صالح  ( هجوم )
أبا يزيد ( مدرب )

في الاشراف علي الفريق 
محجوب الخير 
افريكانو 
وعبدالعزيز24 
ومجدالدين شريف
والحضور من قبل الاعضاء 
حسكو
جواندي 
حافظ النور
ايهاب محمد علي
منص
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ان شاء الله منصورين
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مريخاب اون لاين سيطرة كاملة علي المبارة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*[glow1=#00ff00] 
تالق لافت من الحارس ودالباقر والمبدع محمد مامون
[/glow1]
*

----------


## مرهف

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 4 (4 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
مرهف, مريخابي مووووت, mohammed_h_o+, صخر+



صخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت المقعدك هنا لي هسي شنو يا كابتن؟
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*منصورين يا رياض باذن الله
ياريت بعدين ترسل النتيجه علي اس ام اس
...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الفريق الان مهزوم 2/1
ولكن ان شاء الله سينتصر
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

منصورين يا رياض باذن الله

ياريت بعدين ترسل النتيجه علي اس ام اس

...



انا شغال نقل من البيت
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*المهاجمين منو؟
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكورة الان 3/1 لنجوم بحري
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مثل فريق المنتدي في هذة المبارة كل من 
ودالباقر في المرمي
محمد مامون 
ابواية
وعمر عثمان
ومحمد بيكهام
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الان انتهي الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) 

رياض عباس بخيت, مرهف, mohammed_h_o+ 

وين بقية الشباب
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*ان شاء الله منصورين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اتصلت علي ايهاب 
مرق يجيب موية الله يستر ماتكون زي موية (ترباس)
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ابتداء الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجمة من هنا وهجمة من هناك
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كورة سريعة 
والنتيجة الان 4/2 لفريق بحري
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ماقلت ليكم الله يستر من موية ايهاب دي
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لفريقنا 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتهت المبارة الان بهزيمة متخبنا 6/2
رغم الهزيمة شبابنا ما قصرو 
والمدير الفني للفريق 
يعزي الهزيمة لعدم اكتمال اللياقة وولعب هذة المبارة من غير اي تمرين 
ولكن سنعوض في المبارة القادمة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يا سلام يا رياض واصل.....


*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله.........مجهود جبار منهم.....نتمنى الفوز فى المباراة التانية
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وايضاً من سبب الهزيمة ذهاب ايهاب محمدعلي لشراب الموية
مشي وجاء لقاها 6
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*طوااااااااااااااااااالي حكاية الموية والله ترباس دا بقوووووه شماعه جد جد
بالتوفيق في المباراه القادمه
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*والله ماتتخيل فرحتي بالبوست دا كيف
أون لاين تشارك في كل النشاطات 
شباب نشييييط ومرح وجمييل ربنا يحفظ كل الأونلايناب
ومجهود جبار بذل والتحية لمهندس هذا النجاح الأخ محجوب الخير
وبقية الكوكبة الجميلة
نسعى إلى النصر بإذن الله ولكن الهزيمة في عرفنا دروس وعبر
لكم التحية والتجله فلكم ترفع القبعات وتحنى الهامات
وإلى الأمام كل الأونلايناب
وفوق فوووق أون لاين فوووق
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انتهت المبارة الان بهزيمة متخبنا 6/2
رغم الهزيمة شبابنا ما قصرو 
والمدير الفني للفريق 
يعزي الهزيمة لعدم اكتمال اللياقة وولعب هذة المبارة من غير اي تمرين 
ولكن سنعوض في المبارة القادمة ان شاء الله



يعني حتي علي مستوي المنبر مغلوبين ياراجل المدرب يفتش لي أعزار مالوا محجوب الخير فاتح البوست من قبل اسبوع ليه الفريق مااتمرن واستعد للمباراة بشكل جيد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
عادي يا شباب المهم انكم شاركتو و رفعتو اسم المنبر فاحيي كل القائمين علي امر الفريق
كسرة
في سؤال محيرني انتو اواب محمد وصل الساحة ولا لسه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

يعني حتي علي مستوي المنبر مغلوبين ياراجل المدرب يفتش لي أعزار مالوا محجوب الخير فاتح البوست من قبل اسبوع ليه الفريق مااتمرن واستعد للمباراة بشكل جيد




الحبيب أبو شهد البوست مفتوح قبل فترة لكن إكتمل عقد الفريق قبل يومين فقط من موعد المباراة كما أن جدول المباريات والقرعة كانت قبل 3 أيام فقط من موعد المباراة .. إتفقنا علي الحضور يوم أمس لترتيب أوضاع الفريق وأداء تمرين واحد لكن للأسف تخلف جزء كبير من اللاعبين المسجلين بسبب تضارب موعد الإجتماع مع مباراة المريخ والوصل الإماراتي ...

رغم ذلك ماشاء الله لعب الفريق بمستوي جيد فقط ينقصه بعض الإنسجام ويحتاج لرفع مستوي لياقة اللاعبين .. وبإذن الله سوف يتحسن الأداء ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
عادي يا شباب المهم انكم شاركتو و رفعتو اسم المنبر فاحيي كل القائمين علي امر الفريق
كسرة
في سؤال محيرني انتو اواب محمد وصل الساحة ولا لسه



أواب حضر لكن ما لعب ...  خاتينو لليوم الأسود ...

تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ ...
*

----------


## القطانى

*تحياتى للجميع
عذرا للغياب لظروف اسرية قاهرة
هذا الفريق سوف يكون نواة فريق اونلاين للخماسيات
تجميع الفريق ومشاركته كانت فكرة تستحق الشكر والتقدير
اتمنى استمرار هذا الفريق ودعمه 
فالشكر للجميع
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

أواب حضر لكن ما لعب ...  خاتينو لليوم الأسود ...

تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ ...



شنو التهميش دا يا (بووكو ) ؟ أواب براهو الخاتينو لليوم الإسود ؟
أنا نسيتني ولا شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## اباتشيه

*ههههههههه المرة الجاية ياشباب الخيول الاصيلة تظهر في اللفة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
والله موتني ضحك الله يجازي محنك يا عزو اسود من كده يعني ضلام بس
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*مبروك وان شاء الله تردوا الاعتبار في مقبل المواجهات واصلاً رمضان دا كل سنه بيجي زي البطوله الافريقيا . . المهم انتو حاولوا . . . أعتذر يــا عزو الظروف مرات بتقسي . . . ومفترض اديك خبر بس حالتي كانت سو باد يـــا حبوب . .
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*هيع والله القابلتنا دى الله يختيها لينا
شنو كلوا محصل بعضو؟؟؟؟؟!!!!

المهم المشاركه ورفع اسم المنبر فى المحافل العامه
وللامام اونلاين مسيره لاتتوقف
مشكور ياعزو ياودحلتنا على المجهود الجبار
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

انتهت المبارة الان بهزيمة متخبنا 6/2
رغم الهزيمة شبابنا ما قصرو 
والمدير الفني للفريق 
يعزي الهزيمة لعدم اكتمال اللياقة وولعب هذة المبارة من غير اي تمرين 
ولكن سنعوض في المبارة القادمة ان شاء الله




نعم لم يقصروا و لكن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة والرطوبة نسبة لارتفاع مدينة بحري عن سطح البحر
وماننسي الرحلة الطويلة عبر المطارات الافريقية كان لها الاثر البالغ في ارهاق الفريق 
كما لا يفوتنا ان نشكر القائمين علي امر الفريق والذين وفروا و احتاطوا بأحذية المطر 

:ZZWHIP::ZZWHIP::ZZWHIP::fgf2::fgf2::fgf2::ANSmile  33::ANSmile33::ANSmile33:
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*شكرا اساتذتى على مروركم الجميل برغم الهزيمه المره ولكن نوعدكم فى مقبل الايام سوف تشاهدون تيم يرفع اسم اون لاين فى العلالى 
شكرا شباب المنتدى وقد نلت منكم قلادة شرف اعتز بها على مر التاريخ بمروركم الذى جعلنى احس بان ليس الاعبين فقط بالميدان وانما انتم الاعبين الاصلين الذين تتابعون الهجمة اول باول
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بالتوفيق في المباراة القادمة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية غير موفقة نتمنى التدارك في المباريات القادمة للاعبين العذر لعبو بدون تمرين
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*القادم احلى
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




تالق لافت من الحارس ودالباقر والمبدع  محمد مامون



شكلك شفتا التمريرة السحرية حقتي
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*مبروك المشاركة ، شكرا للمحاولة ، القادم أجمل
‏
تهديفة:
‏
ناس الزريبة الستة دي قاعدين ياخدوها في تلت ساعة، وصايمة كمان
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*ما مهم   القون  مهم   اللقطة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*و الله يا ود مامون من مصمم لي صانع العاب بختك والله
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مشكورين يا شباب على المشاركة 
وخطوة خطوة يا حبايب نسير 
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

شكلك شفتا التمريرة السحرية حقتي





ياودمامون الاحرز الاهداف منو
يارب تكون انت
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*والله مقصرين تب فى حق الاونلايناب اتمنى ان تنخشع الظروف المقيدة سريعا جدا لنكون فى اول الصفوف
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

شكلك شفتا التمريرة السحرية حقتي



[glow1=#341452] 
خلاص تمريرتك دي امسكنا بيها يا ود المامون 
نحنا تاني دايريت تمريرات 
ماتمريرة واحدة
[/glow1]
*

----------


## محمدين

*ما قلت ليكم مواسييييييييييييير
ستة يا مفترين ... دولفين ينايتد
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

مبروك وان شاء الله تردوا الاعتبار في مقبل المواجهات واصلاً رمضان دا كل سنه بيجي زي البطوله الافريقيا . . المهم انتو حاولوا . . . أعتذر يــا عزو الظروف مرات بتقسي . . . ومفترض اديك خبر بس حالتي كانت سو باد يـــا حبوب . .



انت يا السد أخوى ما كنت من اوائل الناس السجلو وين ما ظهرت فى التشكيلة.............المدرب قاصدك ولة شنو؟ لو غائب بدون عذر خصم مالى
*

----------

